# crockpot yogurt



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

May I please have a recipe for making yogurt in the crockpot? I have heard others on here say they make it in the crockpot, but I would like a 'plan of attach'
Thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.nourishingdays.com/?p=912


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you Linn,
This is perfect. Will try it this weekend. I have surplus milk to use up


----------



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

I was just talking about doing this today. After reading, I'll definitely try this weekend. Thanks!

Edit: I forgot, can I use pasteurized milk? I have no idea where to find the good, raw stuff.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I used store bought milk all the time and it works out great. 

Many instructions have you heat the milk up to 185 deg, which basically is pasteurizing it.

The reason is to kill off other bacteria that might be in the milk that could interfere with the yogurt bacteria. Not so much because it is harmful but because it could affect the final product.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

OK so I made my first batch of crockpot yogurt. It worked very well and tastes great. It is runny though. I did make a "GOAT GURT" as the kids named it. I used a pkg of flavored jello, dissolved in 1/2 cup boiling water, cooled to room temp and then mixed with 1.5 cup of the goat crockpot yogurt. Kids say it tastes like the "GO Gurt" at the store. <3


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I use the crockpot, but not with the milk loose in it. I put the milk, yogurt starter from last batch, and some dry milk in quart jars and then put them in the crockpot, set on low and with a cover on them. No gelatin or such. It takes a few hours, but then I have jars of yogurt to put into the fridge.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think some members mentioned adding instant nonfat milk to make the yogurt thicker. I can't remember how much. Maybe someone could comment on using dry milk as an additive.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I generally drink/use the 1% milk, so when I add the dry for yogurt, I use the full envelope of dry milk to it, which is what is used to make a quart of milk. I make a quart at a time, so 3.5 cups milk, heated, one envelope of dry and a scoop of yogurt for starter. Pour into quart jars and put it in the crock pot with a pot holder (or towel) under the jars. I preheat the crock, very low, and leave them there for probably 7-8 hours, sometimes less. Comes out very thick and creamy.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

linn said:


> I think some members mentioned adding instant nonfat milk to make the yogurt thicker. I can't remember how much. Maybe someone could comment on using dry milk as an additive.


The recipe I have using dry milk calls for 1/3 cup for every quart of milk.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, I made another batch with dry cow's milk, and it tasted wierd. I probably put in too much, but the dogs love it! I will stick with the traditional method and have runny yogurt! Thanks for helping me out


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

If you click on my blog link below the recipe today is for crockpot yogurt. (No dry milk used.) Good Luck!


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

We eat lots of Greek yogurt around here and man is it expensive. Does anyone have any figures on how cost effective it is to make your own yogurt? Just wondering.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I purchase starter, and that cost about $25 and is enough for 10 batches (2 gallons at a time). I make two intermediate batches before I start with fresh culture, so for $25 I make 60 gallons of yogurt. That comes out to 2.6 cents per 8 oz.

The use 1% store bought milk, and normally I get the store brand using the saver stamps and can get it for $3 gallon. The yield is about 1:1 so for two gallons of milk, I get two gallons of yogurt. Take away what I need to start the second and third batch, for 6 gallons of milk, I end up with 92 8 oz servings, for $18 of milk, or 19.5 cents per serving.

Add the two together, and my costs are 22.5 cents per 8 oz container. 

To sweeten it, I usually add a tablespoon (or less) of jam or fruit sauce. I make this myself and I have not figured the costs. Jam can be spendy but the sauce is usually only fruit, much less sugar and NO pectin, which is where most of the cost with Jam ends up for me.

For me, it's not the savings that is most important, it's the control of what I'm ingesting that motivates me.


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your info. I'm spending so much on yogurt that your price sounds so much better. Think I'm gonna give it a try. :thumb:


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is a link for a recipe that I use on a regular basis to make my own yogurt:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm

I highly recommend not skipping the heating stage - even if your milk is already pasteurized, the heating changes some of the enzymes in the milk. Skipping this stage resulted in a mess the one time that I tried to shorten the process...

I may start using actual cultures soon, but even if I do, I'll continue to use the hot water bath in a cooler method. I make the stuff a gallon at a time, let it set in pint jars, and then strain it to half it's original volume for greek yogurt. Given that I can buy the milk at Aldi for .99 per gallon right now, that's a heck of a lot cheaper than the 1.25 or so it costs per serving of Greek yogurt. Sweetened with a tablespoon of unprocessed honey and it's very nice. 

Edit: I'm pretty sure the person who runs that page is on this forum, as well... At least I got to this forum from that page, if I remember right...


----------



## maricybele (Sep 13, 2008)

Super cost effective ~ If you use organic 2 quarts yogurt for 2.99 and the cost for the 1st cup of live store bought yogurt to inccolate, if you use regular milk much cheaper. Greek style yogurt cheese drains to about 1/2 size. I put a coffee filter in a strainer and let it drain for the Greek style. You can use your old batch to make a new batch once you get it going. I only buy new small yogurt every once in a while if I forget. One good suggestion was to freeze some from your batch for your next batch. You can add dry milk or pectin to thicken, but I don't bother. I like knowing what goes into my yogurt and I put them in glass jars instead of plastic. And greek style yogurt with fresh raspberries from the garden? Don't get me started.... Yum...


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

to make the yogurt thicker............you can let it sit in a bowl covered with cheesecloth to strain it until it is the desired thickness. Just be sure you check it often before all the whey is out and you end up with cream cheese. 

Lately we just use greek yogurt from the store as a starter and it turns out nice and thick. We let it sit for at least 12 hours.


----------

